# Illegal to pick up elk sheds?



## Mich. Buck Wacker (Nov 10, 2005)

Heard on tv that it is illegal to pick up an elk shed in Michigan, anyone know if this is a law?


----------



## Overdew (Sep 7, 2004)

I find that very hard to believe. As long as you are not tresspasing


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Not true. Elk sheds, like deer sheds are no longer considered part of the animal and can be picked up.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Yes, You can pick them up. If not some might just say "I thought it was a big deer"


----------



## doublell (Feb 8, 2007)

Took a cross country driving trip a few years ago and while going thru a small town in Wyoming found they were having their annual elk shed sale. It was amazing. Hundreds of elk sheds begin sold in a parking lot. As we drove out of town we continued to see pick up trucks their beds full of shed heading to the sale. In talking to a couple of the guys selling turns out they all have their secret spots to gather sheds much like a good morel spot is kept secret.


----------

